

PHPstrap.in - stasy
http://phpstrap.in/

======
monkeyspaw
Congratulations on taking on an ambitious project at such a young age! This
strikes me as extremely useful for a large segment of PHP devs.

Just as a FYI, the layout doesn't work on my Win7 Chrome browser. The content
appears below the content div.

You may be interested in the comments in this article -
[http://drawrdesign.com/twitter-bootstrap-for-
cakephp](http://drawrdesign.com/twitter-bootstrap-for-cakephp). It's from a
plugin for a PHP framework (CakePHP) where someone built a bootstrap template
for Cake.

While there are similar projects, I encourage you to complete your work to
your own satisfaction. I believe there is a need for a framework you can
download that jump starts your application. I know many developers who have
their own packaging of this, so it's something that's commonly used.

Again, nice job!

~~~
stasy
Thank you for your encouragement! I will try to fix the problems when I can on
cross screen size browser issues. I can't wait to launch this project!

------
SchizoDuckie
Since you are a young developer with an ambitious product idea like this, I
say Go for it! Awesome stuff!

I would however, advise you to take a _very hard look_ into, and embrace these
topics:

* CSRF tokens

* Best practices on password reset emails

* SQL Injections and SQLMap

* XSS Scripting

* Robot auto-logins

* Password Hashing and Salting strategies

And probably a couple of others before you launch and accept this
resposibility. (People will come back to you if their site gets hacked or they
find a bug)

It'll save you a lot of nights of fixing prio1 issues.

All the best with your project, good luck!

~~~
stasy
I believe I've got the SQL injections and password reset emails down, but I"ll
give all of it another look. Thank you for the suggestions!

------
zerobot
this website /changed my life/

